# 04 Murano SL AWD; multiple issues



## PartyOfFive (Feb 17, 2011)

*04 Murano SL AWD; P0507 code; multiple warning lights illuminated on dashboard*

I just purchased a 2004 Nissan Murano SL AWD on 2/7/11. While driving it this past Tuesday, the brake light, ABS light and AWD light suddenly illuminated. I promptly parked the car, turned it off and waited a few minutes. When I restarted it, all lights went off. This morning, I went outside to warm it up before taking my boys to school. As soon as I cranked it up, those 3 lights came on & stayed on. I was going to attempt to drive it anyway, but noticed the speedometer gauge/hand isn't working, so I turned it around & parked it. We've taken the battery cables off to try and "reset" the car's computer, but this did not work. (I read that suggestion on a different web site.)

Just a short while ago, I decided I'd take it to AutoZone & have them check for any error codes. On my way to AutoZone, the "Service Engine Soon" light illuminated! The ONLY error code my Murano gave is P0507 - "Idle speed control system RPM higher than expected." Driving the vehicle home was a workout! It is pretty much crawling at this point, and every time I'd start to go down a hill, the vehicle would gear way down, rev up the RPMs, and lurk me forward!!! 

PLEASE help!! Thank you!
:newbie:


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

The CVT's run off the TPS signal in the ETB assembly, if it doesn't see that signal the trans goes into limp mode. If it doesn't see the stop lamp switch it'll do the same thing. Nissans ETB's are very tempromental about being cleaned with a direct spray of TB cleaners, usually shorting the intake air temp sensor. When they go bad that's usually the code you'll get.


----------

